# New Tank!!! Ebi, Planted! (NEW PICS: May 22/11)



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All! I finally sold most of my old tanks and a bought a new Ebi to go on my new shelf.

So here it is! It is stock Ebi. All I added was an extra bag of substrate, changed half the sponge to other filter material, and added a 50 micron filter sieve to get rid of the substrate debris. Also am using a Jager 50W heater.

I'm going to be dosing mildly on Excel.

So here it is! Photos taken with Iphone4.

*The plants:*

Windelov Fern
Java Fern
Echinodorus '???'
Anubias
Crypt (in the foreground, thats what it says on the package from aquaflora, but they look dwarfish!, hope they stay that way)









and an *unidentified fern/moss (does anyone know?)*









So *Day 1:*

The stuff









Before the water

















Now with water!

























I'm going to get rid of those two rocks in the front after the wood is heavy enough and stops floating. Ergh. I had to put lead weights as well as top them off with those clay plant rings so they don't move.

*Mystery Fern*








Dwarfish Crypts


























Stocking: Haven't decided yet but thinking of
Yellow shrimp 
Crystals
AND an otto or two.
AND/or maybe 2/3 rasboras.

What do you guys thing?

ID of mystery fern would be appreciated!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think its "Subwassertang" but I could be corrected.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, that's a gorgeous Ebi setup! Very impressive! Nice plants. I like the idea of shrimp and otos. I've got killifish and a few female endlers in my Ebi, no shrimp.

I didn't know that you could switch the filter media out. There's not much space in there -- what kind of media did you put in? And, where does the filter sleeve go? 

Your iPhone takes great pics, by the way! Better than my camera.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

@Effox subwassertang.. ok i guess i have a german plant . I saw it at King Ed's and asked for a bunch! I hope it attaches to the wood.!

@Morainy. Thanks! I was deciding If I was going to put fish, but I have other fish tanks so I'm going to put shrimp back in to this one.

the stock black blocks, one was rectangular one was square. I cut the rectangular one in half. Used half of that, and replaced the other half with a sponge from another tank for cycling. The original square one I kept as a spare. In its place, I just bought an aquaclear baggie type thing, filled it up with biological media (ie seachem matrix) and squished it in. For the 50 micron felt, I just cut it and slipped it into the compartment right before the long black sponge that comes originally. Essentially every nook and cranny I stuffed media in.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup. I'm sure the shrimp will love it in there. I have shrimp and chili rasboras in mine. The heater is a little distracting, but that's just my own preference for discrete heaters. Nice camera pics. Did yours come with silcone or did you get it for the background yourself?

I use Aquaclear Zeo Carb in my filter. If you get the size for 5 gallons it fits perfectly in there.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah... i punched myself after for the heater. but I have it now... err.. i could hide it better but the cord is a pain to exit at the top and have the glass lid sit in place relatively flat.

The Ebi kits come with that background.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I meant did the kit include the silicone. I'm just wondering if they are shipping the kits with silicone now because of the issues with the backgrounds.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Oh I meant did the kit include the silicone. I'm just wondering if they are shipping the kits with silicone now because of the issues with the backgrounds.


OHH nope. I got that myself. However I was dumb and I added too much so the clips for the lid and the light didn't fit and I had to take a razor and gouge some out


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

you have bolbitis "African Fern" on wood

the mystery livewort is Pellia or Subwassertang, which a variant of pellia.

Agree with above, nice setup


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> OHH nope. I got that myself. However I was dumb and I added too much so the clips for the lid and the light didn't fit and I had to take a razor and gouge some out


I did that too. I couldn't get it off so now I have to position the light off to the side.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Day 3:
-For some reason the water looks cloudier than the first day. I just added some more floss in the filter, hopefully it clear up. I can see some particulates that have settled on my anubias' leaves.

-While I was doing that I was SHOCKED at how warm the tank was. My room temperature is around 21 with the windows open but the tank is around 24-25. I checked my heater, and it was set at 23, so I stared at it day and night and its never turned on. So I took it out and the water temperature is still above. I guess its the submersible filter motor thats generating the heat. I guess I don't need my heater anymore! I'll keep it just in case of a cold wave. Anyone notice this as well?


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

*1.5 weeks from last post (Planted some glosso from Stuart)*

Got a nice clump of glosso, I cut them up into platelets and slowly started planting! :S









Planted!









Top view


















Then I added some Dwarf pencilfish I got from Aquariums west, they are still a bit shy.










I'm EI ferting and excel.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

*3 weeks from last post (Added Yellow shrimp from Frank 1 week ago)*

So last week I got 15 yellow shrimps from Frank. I drip acclimatized them for almost 6 hours (I forgot :S) But they all seem happy!

Full tank view 
-echinodorus all have new leaves
-some glosso have grown bigger (When I pull at them they are all well embedded, so I think they've been working at growing their roots first)
-out of 4 clumps, only 1 hasn't crypt-melted yet, the one near the front.









glosso and crypts



















My windelov fern melted! I tested the water and nitrates were almost 0. so I started dosing significantly more, now it is stable around 20..










Another view of the fern, but the subwassertang seems to be doign nicely. I don't really see substantial growth, but it is a slow grower and it is mighty green. Ah a shrimp wanted to get their picture taken on top of the anubias!










top view of glosso, I guess there is some growth.










Shrimpie!










Only one week in and they are getting frisky. Berried mommy!










She is actually the most active in the tank, scurries everywhere










Another view of hungry shrimps










My other dwarfs. Two amanos (one is sitting on the rock) Also a view of the totally melted crypt stump. The yellows did a great job in eating every melted bit! Great cleanup crew.










Back to the hungry shrimp!









Proud mommy again!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of the other tank inhabitants, 5 dwarf pencilfish. Notice the yellow clinging to the wall. The two species get along fine.










Shrimpies pinking on subwassertang. Pregger one is underneath the wood.


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

pics not showing up for me


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, removed the heater. It wasn't doing anything and the temperature is very stable ~23.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Kelvin! The plant is Subwassertang. Your Glosso should grow (as I can't really tell where I pulled yours from already) .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

beautiful tank!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

wierd.. did a WC last night and today one dead amano. The other one was eating it :S.. Hmmm. i'll test the water tonight..

Also all my yellows, half are on the gravel eating as usual, the other around 7, are at the lip of my tank, just hanging out. I've never seen that behaviour before.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i just had a yellow die, and all of them are still hovering near the surface...

I think I know why.

All the parametesr seem good but the water is very warm. ~26.. usually it is 23.. i think it is due to the heat.. and thus low oxygen levels?

ideas?


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

however, i did think yellows and amanos are pretty hardy.. thats the reason why i got them for my apt, since it experiences temp fluctyations during the day... i hope the rest of them acclimitize before a real heat wave


----------

